# full enigine and drivetrain swap for nissan/datsun bluebird



## p_walkerden (Apr 20, 2005)

hi. can any one help me out i wanna know if non-turbo silvia motor and full drivetrain "including box diff and full rear setup inluding subframe." it this will b an easy enough or even direct swap into my dastun/nissan bluebbird? it was made in 1982. i hopinf it would as i do like my caar but it lacks allot of power im hoping that doing this will eradicate the problem... if not what other options would work in my car? thanks. reply as soon as possible with specs(if available)
thanks Pete.


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

HI Mate

you should have no problmes ther if you car is a 910 (bluebird) it's even better as i'm sure the full front end from a Silvia will bolt in struts, brakes the lot.
I have done a few conversions on datsuns, i'm in the middle of putting a FJ20ET into one, just finished fitting a VG30E in another and did a couple of years ago a CA18ET from silvia inot one
My Datsuns are the 810 chassis code from 1976-79 (depending on location)

Check out my cars at www.datsuns.co.uk under our cars, some of the latest ones have not been updated yet though


----------

